# Live Feed From Cuidad Juarez 12-27-2022 and thru the New Year.....



## thirteenknots (Dec 27, 2022)

Live Border Coverage (Ciudad Jaurez) 12/27/22 - YouTube 

This is What The Poster Adam " Espola " Schiff Endorses/Wants For Our America.....

The Destruction/Deconstruction of The United States.

Listen to The Commentor, He is Telling The TRUTH.....FROM THE MEXICO SIDE !


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 27, 2022)

Remember, The Roman Empire Fell Due to Just These Same Circumstances...

Civil War Broke out from within and the Barbarians attacked thru " Open " unprotected
borders.....thus the Fall of the Roman Empire ensued - We are witnessing the same
events LIVE...... The Destruction/Deconstruction of The United States brought on by a
modern day Caligula ( Joseph Robinette Biden ) and his Criminal Junta.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 27, 2022)

Look at this right down the road from the above Live feed, Texas National Guard are 
putting on a Real Live " Dog and Pony Show "....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607109299213303808

It will do NOTHING to stop what you are witnessing on the live feed.
Absolute Criminal Actions by the DHS/Texas National Guard and the El Paso Sherriff Dept.
They are using the El Paso Sherriff Dept Vans to transport illegals across the border thru the
DHS gate.



Now they are calling for the arrest of the American Citizens telling the TRUTH from the Mexico side....!


----------

